# Back to IM and cutting...



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 19, 2005)

I've recently returned to bodybuilding and will keep it up as long as I can.  Hopefully this journal will keep me motivated.  I've been out of the loop for a long time and things have changed.  Prohormones and Ephedra are no longer legal and I'm feeling pretty lost in the forums.  I started cutting two weeks ago and have quickly dropped 13  pounds of fat.  I used to hover around 205lbs and at the start of my cutting cycle I was up to 248!

Like I said, I'm down to 235 now and I'm sticking to it.  I have a home gym that consists of a bench with about 300lbs total weight, an angle bar, a pull up rack and an eliptical machine.  My current routine is 6 out of seven days a week varied between weights and cardio.  As soon as I get a little lighter and have less knee pain I'll start running too. It goes something like this:

Sunday:  Weights
Monday:  Cardio
Tuesday:  Weights
Wednesday:  Cardio
Thursday:  Weights
Friday:  Cardio
Saturday:  Off

Sunday:  Cardio
Monday:  Weights
Tuesday:  Cardio
Wednesday:  Weights
Thursday:  Cardio
Friday:  Weights
Saturday:  Off

My eating schedule is pretty much the same every day.  I'm at 4 meals a day and just can't afford to go to six quite yet.

Breakfast:  3 egg omelet w/cheese and jalapenos and 3 slices of bacon
creatine
Lunch:  Protein Shake
Late Afternoon:  2 cans of Tuna
Supper:  varies between chicken and pork.
1 gallon of water each day.

My supplements are:  Fish oil, Thermogenics, 1-AD, creatine, and CLA.  I'm thinking of getting some Vasopro.  What are your thoughts?

This is a pretty basic routine, any help you can add would be great.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 19, 2005)

For someone with almost 12,000 posts, your diet sure sucks   

Seriously, look into that. I can put together a pretty cheap meal plan, if thats the prob.

Good luck


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, those were the days of whoring.

So far the diet is working...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2005)

are you intentionally eating no carbs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome back TGS!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> are you intentionally eating no carbs?



For now, yes.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2005)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> For now, yes.



not good idea, but if you are going to do that you at least need to add some fiber to that diet or you will have problems.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2005)

I really think you should read up on The Ketogenic Diet by Lyle McDonald.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 20, 2005)

What do you recommend and how much?  Would the tablets be good?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2005)

add a few servings of veggies to your diet.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 21, 2005)

It kind of sucks, but since I'm the primary caregiver for my kids the only chance I have to work out is at night after they're in bed.  Last night I worked on Arms and Chest.

My max bench press had never been above 165 ever since shoulder surgery back in 1998.  Since the 2 weeks that I started cutting and retraining, I have gotten my max bench up to 185.  I'm hoping to get in the low 200's at least and that will open some jobs up for me in Law Enforcement.

I worked on bench the old pyramid style.  Start high weight, go low, end high.  I also blasted my arms to the point where it hurt to open the door when I went to bed.

Tonight is Cardio.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 21, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I have a salad almost every day.  I'll be adding Green Beans to supper tonight.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like I'll be turning this into a weekly journal.  I've been still at it, but have been spending a lot of time on remodeling my basement into a family room.  Just this past week we've spent $4000.00 on the sectional couch, carpeting and paint.

Anyways, I'm now down 15 pounds and have raised my max bench to 180lbs from 160.  I'm doing my best to eat right and yes, I've added fiber.  I'm at about 15 grams per day.  Should I take more?

I've added some different supplements to my plan as well.  I ran out of 1-AD  and have started taking Vasopro, Vitrex, and No-Xplode.  As the results take shape, my pants are getting a little looser and I have a little more bounce in my step.  Which is good when I have an 11 month old daughter learning to walk and wanting to run!

I'll be sticking around and hope to chat with you all often.  And believe it or not, I won't be spending my time in Open Chat.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 9, 2005)

I'll still post even though no one actually reads my posts.  It help me stay focused on the goal.

So, what have I accomplished?

So far I've lost 24 pounds and have added 40 pounds to my bench press.  My ultimate goal is to get back in the kind of shape I was in while a Marine.  I still have about 20 pounds to lose and I'll take every pound I can get in my bench.  I'd also like to start doing pull ups again.  Five years or so ago I was doing about 7 dead hangs and now I'm doing two.  Again, 20 pounds more and maybe it won't be that hard.

And I want to run more often.  The only real cardio I get is on my eliptical.  I am the primary caregiver for my two kids and between my wife working nights and sleeping during the day, there really isn't any time for me to run.  There's a park nearby where there is a nice path for running all marked out for two miles.  The heat is killer down here, but I want to run anyway.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Good luck, TGS.  Maybe you can take the kids to the park to run with you (or ride in a stroller?)  Kids love outside, and most kids don't get enough as it is.


----------

